# anyone running the blackwidow AMS Tires



## slinger400 (Feb 25, 2016)

just like title says anyone got them ? i haven't got to test them on mine yet


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

I remember a former neighbor who have them on his Brute force, that's couple of years ago and one of the aggressive looking tire that time. Can't remember much complain about it maybe for being brand new. They seem don't have much review around the net either.


----------

